# Help!!



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Hi there my boss killed and destroyed two baby pigeons nest and family! So I’ve taken on the task of rearing them as no rehabilitation centres will take them in?? 
Can you tell me how often to feed.
Approx age.
How much to feed.
Thanks ever so much!
Both babies are alive and seem healthy minus the fall just very sleepy? But haven’t made any noises yet. However their crop seems kinda full definitely not empty


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Maybe a week--not more. Can you pick up baby bird formula at a pet shop? If not then for now dry baby cereal will work if you can buy one that doesn't contain any milk products. They have multigrain or something like that. This is the best and easiest way to feed as it more mimics how they would eat from the parents. They put their beaks into the parents mouths to feed. Here is the link

http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is more info from another post and a video to show you how.

HOW MUCH TO FEED
Cynthia Roberts
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

Cut the tip off a feeding syringe.
The syringe size varies with the age of the pigeon.
Start with a 5ml syringe.
Feed 1cc of very thin formula (eg Kaytee Exact) using 1 part formula to 5 parts water.
Feed 1cc every 2 hours at days 1 - 2
3cc every 3 hours for days 3-4
10-11cc every 5 hours days 5-7, thickening the formula every time.
By day 20 they should be taking 30-40 ml 3 times a day from a 60ml syringe.
Quantities are guidelines only. Crop sizes vary so feed carefully stopping to let the pigeon breathe and to check how [full the crop is.]

Cushiony crop
After feeding, the crop should feel soft and cushiony.
Do not overfeed or crop will stretch and sag forming a fold that traps food in it. 
HERE IS A VIDEO THAT SHOWS YOU HOW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY3U2lKU&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will also need to be kept warm in order to digest their food. The best temperature 35 - 38 degrees Celcius. Can you maybe get a heatpad from a petshop (one for reptiles will also do). Put layers of fabric on top of the heatpad as it can get quite warm. If the babies are not warm enough, the food will sit in the crop and rot and they will die.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Hi thanks for your help! Babies already have a heating pad and I kept quite warm and have survived the night... however they do feed but their crop just is not filling? A baby had air and kept making a clicking sound which I managed to fix but the bolder baby even though it’s feeding I can’t see it feellig in their crop like I could before... I’m feeding mashed up chick and duck crumb as I read that that’s ok and the vet told me and it’s liquidy but not like a baby baby as the vet said as you did they are around 7 dats old so it shouldn’t be super watery


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Oh my goodness! Maybe a week--not more. Can you pick up baby bird formula at a pet shop? If not then for now dry baby cereal will work if you can buy one that doesn't contain any milk products. They have multigrain or something like that. This is the best and easiest way to feed as it more mimics how they would eat from the parents. They put their beaks into the parents mouths to feed. Here is the link
> 
> http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm





Jay3 said:


> Here is more info from another post and a video to show you how.
> 
> HOW MUCH TO FEED
> Cynthia Roberts
> ...





Marina B said:


> They will also need to be kept warm in order to digest their food. The best temperature 35 - 38 degrees Celcius. Can you maybe get a heatpad from a petshop (one for reptiles will also do). Put layers of fabric on top of the heatpad as it can get quite warm. If the babies are not warm enough, the food will sit in the crop and rot and they will die.


Hi thanks for your help! Babies already have a heating pad and I kept quite warm and have survived the night... however they do feed but their crop just is not filling? A baby had air and kept making a clicking sound which I managed to fix but the bolder baby even though it’s feeding I can’t see it feellig in their crop like I could before... I’m feeding mashed up chick and duck crumb as I read that that’s ok and the vet told me and it’s liquidy but not like a baby baby as the vet said as you did they are around 7 dats old so it shouldn’t be super watery


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So they must be getting about 10 ml at each feeding. Can you post a photo of them after being fed, so we can see the size of the crop? Here's a website with helpful info www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "Caring for baby pigeon".


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

For youngsters I found this easy and quick -
I've raised many babies this way.
I use a small baby bottle and cut the tip of the nipple half way down (just enough to slide their beak into). Then cut the finger off a rubber glove and slide it over the nipple. Put a cross slit at the top of the glove (kind of surrounds their beak to help with the mess)
I use Kaytee Exact Hand feeding formula. Making sure its warm, not hot. You don't want it TOO runny, or TOO thick. Probably closest to ketchup consistency. 
Nuzzle their beak to get them excited, then gently stick their beak into the nipple of the bottle, and tilt the bottle (but not straight up). They will suck on their own, you don't want to pour it into them!








Nuzzling their beak


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina B said:


> So they must be getting about 10 ml at each feeding. Can you post a photo of them after being fed, so we can see the size of the crop? Here's a website with helpful info www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "Caring for baby pigeon".



Thank you Marina. I thought I had posted that site also but must have forgotten. Very helpful site. Thanks.

Waynette, I always love that picture. So cute.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> So they must be getting about 10 ml at each feeding. Can you post a photo of them after being fed, so we can see the size of the crop? Here's a website with helpful info www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "Caring for baby pigeon".





Msfreebird said:


> For youngsters I found this easy and quick -
> I've raised many babies this way.
> I use a small baby bottle and cut the tip of the nipple half way down (just enough to slide their beak into). Then cut the finger off a rubber glove and slide it over the nipple. Put a cross slit at the top of the glove (kind of surrounds their beak to help with the mess)
> I use Kaytee Exact Hand feeding formula. Making sure its warm, not hot. You don't want it TOO runny, or TOO thick. Probably closest to ketchup consistency.
> ...


r

Thank you all so much... the babies are doing well and I’ll make sure to post a pic tomorrow as they’re sleeping at the moment but crop seems full.. the vet advised shelled half peas? Surely they aren’t old enough for that yet though? It is filling up their crop and they are digesting them and actually opening their mouth for them but I just feel a little strange about doing it


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When 2 weeks and older, one can feed whole peas to a baby pigeon. Peas are full of protein and digest easily. Yours are a bit too young for that. You can always shell the peas as suggested, then mash them up and add a bit too their foodmixture.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> When 2 weeks and older, one can feed whole peas to a baby pigeon. Peas are full of protein and digest easily. Yours are a bit too young for that. You can always shell the peas as suggested, then mash them up and add a bit too their foodmixture.


Thanks what an awesome idea! Babies are still good this morning and shouting to be fed so I think I’ve got the hang of it... I hope!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

When mine get about 2 weeks old, I add small seed to the formula. It gets them use to the feel of the hard texture of seeds. It's also more filling for them.....that's what the parents do naturally.


----------



## gremlinblue (Sep 15, 2015)

I've raised many a fallen pigeon. I use a balloon stretched over an old pill bottle - cut the pill bottle on a diagonal so it has a larger open area to fill. Stretch the balloon over the opening. I cut an x shaped slit in the center of the balloon before I stretch it over the pill bottle. I feed cream of wheat and cream of rice with an egg mixed in for extra protein. Mix it up so it is about the consistency of pudding. 


Here is a video of an Inca Dove I rescued that was about a week old. Same method as pigeons.

https://youtu.be/FbQZRVZACsM


----------



## djenner (Jan 17, 2008)

Ask your vet if he uses monoject brand syringes. They come in rather fancy tubes and the tubes for medium-large syringes are just right for feeding tubes. For the stretchy cover, I like the rubber strips used in gyms for exercise -- usually available in 4" wide strips of different degrees of stretchy-ness. Tape the rubber over the end of the tube and cut a slit; fill with food. This works very well with seed when weaning from liquid handfeeding formula.

I usually use a red rubber catheter (fairly wide; 8fr? About 1/8th" -- the local pharmacist should have these and be able to explain the strange measurement system) on a 10cc syringe to manage feeding. I can control it better and be sure I get the end well past the trachea. 

I have found the Mazuri handfeeding formula more useful than the Kaytee brand -- but hard to find in stores. There is a Harrison (?) product, a powdered enzyme one can add to handfeeding formula which helps keep it from becoming overly thick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

djenner said:


> Ask your vet if he uses monoject brand syringes. They come in rather fancy tubes and the tubes for medium-large syringes are just right for feeding tubes. For the stretchy cover, I like the rubber strips used in gyms for exercise -- usually available in 4" wide strips of different degrees of stretchy-ness. Tape the rubber over the end of the tube and cut a slit; fill with food. This works very well with seed when weaning from liquid handfeeding formula.
> 
> I usually use a red rubber catheter (fairly wide; 8fr? About 1/8th" -- the local pharmacist should have these and be able to explain the strange measurement system) on a 10cc syringe to manage feeding. I can control it better and be sure I get the end well past the trachea.
> *
> I have found the Mazuri handfeeding formula more useful than the Kaytee brand -- but hard to find in stores. * There is a Harrison (?) product, a powdered enzyme one can add to handfeeding formula which helps keep it from becoming overly thick.


What is it about the Kaytee that you do not like? Has always worked fine here, and is a pretty widely used brand.


----------

